# How much $ for a akc chi



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I am thinking of getting another chi well atleast looking at them probably wont get another for 6 months or so and was wondering what a good price for a AKC registered Chi would be here in the states?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know you can find pet quality AKC Chis for around $500-$700 in the U.S, so pretty inexpensive! Some of the more expensive can run around $1000 and up if you want show quality and champion bloodlines.

I know because I was looking at U.S. listings and breeder websites when I was searching for my Chi puppy. I wanted SKK registered, but just couldn't afford it since the females are upwards of $2000. Gemma was $1500 and she's not even SKK registered.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought a champion sired, AKC registered 3 year old for $550. She came from a local breeder. She was spayed, up to date on shots and had just had a dental cleaning. In fact, I would happily promote Faerie Garden Chihuahuas. I had a great experience with them. The owner clearly loves her dogs and their puppies and has been extremely responsive to my questions since adopting. New pups are up to 1200 but we did not want a puppy. Lady is delighful dog with good manners all around, not to mention sooooooooo cute!


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I have seen them listed from 400$ to 5,000$ its been so hard to find a good breeder with all the breeding and ads everywhere


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I bought a champion sired, AKA registered 3 year old for $550. She came from a local breeder. She was spayed, up to date on shots and had just had a dental cleaning. In fact, I would happily promote Faire Garden Chihuahuas. I had a great experience with them. The owner clearly loves her dogs and their puppies and has been extremely responsive to my questions since adopting. Lady is delighful dog with good manners all around, not to mention sooooooooo cute!


If only puppies were so inexpensive here. I would have three Chihuahuas by now! Gemma's spay is going to cost more than a U.S. AKC registered Chi puppy. It's nuts!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Mouvelous said:


> I have seen them listed from 400$ to 5,000$ its been so hard to find a good breeder with all the breeding and ads everywhere


You are not that far from SC. Check out the breeder I mentioned. Her dogs are to breed standard and registered, plus she is down to earth small scale breeder. If you do check them out, tell them Lady's mom is spoiling her rotten!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> If only puppies were so inexpensive here. I would have three Chihuahuas by now! Gemma's spay is going to cost more than a U.S. AKC registered Chi puppy. It's nuts!


Wow, vet care is that expensive?


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> If only puppies were so inexpensive here. I would have three Chihuahuas by now! Gemma's spay is going to cost more than a U.S. AKC registered Chi puppy. It's nuts!


Wow thats crazy. obviously there is a reason behind them costing so much to spay/ nueter and to buy where your at.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Wow, vet care is that expensive?


Yes, it's very expensive here. Gemma's spay will cost anywhere between $700 and $1000. I didn't know they were that expensive before we got her, to be honest. Her vaccines only cost us $50 and that's what I would have paid back home where I come from in the States as well. But spays there for a puppy her size are more like $250. So the price of spaying here shocked me.



Mouvelous said:


> Wow thats crazy. obviously there is a reason behind them costing so much to spay/ nueter and to buy where your at.


Yeah, the cost of living is just much higher in Sweden than in the U.S. My general rule of thumb here when people from home ask how much things cost is that everything is at least double the price as the U.S.  For example, gas is over $8 per gallon.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My 3 are all AKC registered. 

Only one has a Champion sire. He has belonged to a number of breeders so I keep thinking that I will run across someone here who has a baby that he is the sire or grand sire. 

All mine were sold as pets although I received full AKC registration on 2 (should not have gotten full on any). All should have come with Limited AKC registration. 

Each was $500. I would expect to pay $500-$1,000 in the future for the type of dog I would seek. 

Through the experience, I now know where I would get another if the occasion arose. It does not matter if they all equally loved their dogs to bits, not all AKC breeders are equal. I learned this lesson.


----------



## LittleBean (May 17, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> My 3 are all AKC registered.
> 
> Only one has a Champion sire. He has belonged to a number of breeders so I keep thinking that I will run across someone here who has a baby that he is the sire or grand sire.
> 
> ...


Really? How did you find that out? I am just curious because I really don't know how to pick out a breeder for our next future pup. They all make their website look so nice and stuff. Also a lot of breeders would def. not go out of the way to bring the pup to you and what not. If you actually are interested it's usually always "too bad so sad" if you can't get there. I've emailed a few breeders who aren't very helpful to my questions. 

Also, here CKC (same thing as AKC) costs anywhere around 700-1000 but no less. Probably depends on where you are.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby was $400. I was looking for a 5-6 lb boy, which are not in high demand here. He has limited AKC registration (aka he cannot be bred). Rocky was $150 with limited AKC because he is going to be larger than standard. This was in central Florida.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone know why akc is the gold standard on dogs?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think it is the gold standard it is just the only American registry that actually has standards, lol. The other registries in the USA are really a joke- they let any dog be registered and have no real requirements. So the AKC is considered the only reputable registry. That doesn't mean that unregistered dogs or dogs registered with other organizations cannot be healthy happy animals. And it doesn't mean that all AKC registered dogs are going to be great. It is just a way to guarantee that a dog is purebred and that the breeder is semi-responsible. It doesn't replace the new for health checks, etc in dogs that re potentially going to be bred.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I don't think it is the gold standard it is just the only American registry that actually has standards, lol. The other registries in the USA are really a joke- they let any dog be registered and have no real requirements. So the AKC is considered the only reputable registry. That doesn't mean that unregistered dogs or dogs registered with other organizations cannot be healthy happy animals. And it doesn't mean that all AKC registered dogs are going to be great. It is just a way to guarantee that a dog is purebred and that the breeder is semi-responsible. It doesn't replace the new for health checks, etc in dogs that re potentially going to be bred.


True, true and true!
Perfectly stated!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I actually did not know that limited registration meant they can't be bred. My little one is fully registered and had a couple litters. She was a breeders dog.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Full AKC registration means that they can be bred. Limited registration means that any litters that the dog had cannot be regiatered with the AKC. Technically, they can be bred but the puppies would either be unregistered or registered with some other organization with fewer requirements. These are often "pet quality" dogs that do not meet the standard in some way. Many breeders sell them with spay/neuter contracts.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Limited registration would not have kept me from breeding my dogs, per se. It means that I could not register that dog's puppies with AKC. 

2 of mine have full registration but were spayed, never bred.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just out of curiosity Karen, which two do you have full registration for?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Out of curiousity, is there any reason why I should transfer Lady's AKC certificate to my name? I see there is a process for doing that on the back of the certificate (and, of course, a cost)! Obviously I will never breed her, she is three and was spayed just before I got her. She is long coat and I can't wait for her fur to grow back. I also laugh in that her registered name is Aero's Lady for the Night. I was not necessarily looking for a registered dog but what thrilled by the temperament of this one and how cute she is with her little black mask.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I completely understand that akc is the only one with standards but you can not register a purebreed show worthy good healthy dog if the parents are not registered, you can only get merrited and i dont think that comes with papers and im thinking impossible to do. My brody is a beautiful pup i get compliments on him everywhere people have offered up alot $ for him and has healthy testing so far. I am just wondring why is akc is so important it almost seem monopoly i have to have akc to show my purebreed. but everyone gets akc thinking they are best of best which most cases is not.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Just out of curiosity Karen, which two do you have full registration for?


Hope and Eden. The last two that should have been given full registration! Well, actually, none of mine should have full registration. Speaks more to the quality of the breeder than anything. The best breeder (Ruby's) knew better and gave the registration she should have given for her. 

Hope-pretty severe underbite, chronic colitis and various other health issues. Perfect knees, though. Zero LP.
Ruby-ears. The girl has a great mouth and is nicely put together otherwise.
Eden-slight underbite and FAR too dainty to be a breeder. Not certain where I'd find a healthy stud dog smaller than 3 pounds.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish they were that cheap here too. A KC registered pup here costs anything from £800-£2000+ from a good breeder. So £800 would be roughly $1250


----------

